# Ringworm or spider bite?



## vatertime (May 5, 2014)

It is Sunday and the vet's office is closed, so I figured I'd post a pic here to see if anyone had any advice. Just got back from camping and noticed this on my 4 month old. Can't say how long it has been there, but I can't imagine it has escaped my notice for too long... Hoping it is just a bug bite.


----------



## vatertime (May 5, 2014)

After a 1/2 hour of frantic and terrified searching I think what my little buddy has is a black fly bite. I'll touch base with the vet to be sure, but according to this: http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/dog-ringworms black flies bite in the groin area esp. during the spring. Google image search seems to confirm. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie has had a number of bite spots very similar to that, only seven or eight at a time! Turns out, he had decided to take a nap outside on top of an ant hill. Poor guy!! This has happened to him more than once. The Vet said to dab the spots with hydrocortisone cream (like Cortaid), but I was afraid Willie would lick that stuff off so I didn't do it. Instead, I dabbed the spots with a cotton ball soaked in rubbing alcohol. I don't know if that helped, but I think it did. The spots cleared up in a couple of days. They might have cleared up on their own, anyway.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We do a lot of canoe tripping and our boy has had his entire belly and even the inside of his ears looking like that during spring trips due to black flies. The bites never seem to bother him at all but they look terrible.


----------

